# Carbon or no carbon



## Andy88 (Jan 14, 2021)

I've read several posts here, and I see different perspectives...

But... To use activated carbon or not to use activated carbon? That is the question!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

For general every day use? No, total waste of time. I keep a pack or two on hand and the only time I'd consider using it is to remove medication from the tank after I've dosed it, if I ever had to. But even then...I usually just do water changes.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> For general every day use? No, total waste of time. I keep a pack or two on hand and the only time I'd consider using it is to remove medication from the tank after I've dosed it, if I ever had to. But even then...I usually just do water changes.


+1

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Andy88 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks to both! That is what I thought


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

BIG +2.

Activated Carbon Filtration has been linked as a causal agent in HiH-HLLE for New World Cichlids! :x


----------



## Andy88 (Jan 14, 2021)

And with that especially, I'll be removing ALL carbon from all my tanks tomorrow


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, as 'The Sinister One' posted....
It may be best to think of Activated Carbon as a useful tool to keep handy in your arsenal of good Cichlid-Keeping items.
Activated Carbon is definitely NOT GOOD to leave in as part of your regular filtration media. But, it's great for (limited) use in conjunction with medications or other things.
-
Bottom Line: Keep some Activated Carbon handy. But deploy/use it only in limited, very specific circumstances.


----------



## Andy88 (Jan 14, 2021)

Yea, I have a few bags and a container of carbon, so I'm not gonna toss it. But the stuff in the filters is gonna go!


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I'm now going to remove all carbon pouches and carbon sponges from my filtration. Question........do I leave an empty space in my filters where there is either an activated carbon sponge or an activated carbon pouch?


----------



## Andy88 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm personally using some mesh and some ceramic pieces in lieu of the carbon in mine...


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Use the space for more useful things - extra bio media perhaps, or I often add bags of crushed coral to my African tanks since my water is very soft. Or, leave it empty.


----------



## Pat G (Jan 19, 2021)

So if the replacement filters I use have activated carbon in them should I empty the carbon it before I put them in the filter?


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I've just removed my activated carbon from my fluval 307 and put about an additional half kilo of ceramic media in. Interestingly i then opened up my other two aquamanta efx canisters which I have only just started up and found the factory way of setting up the media trays are round the wrong way. Based on the direction of the flow it was going through biological media first then through the sponges. I've just removed the massive sack of carbon taking up a whole tray and got 1 kilo of extra ceramic media in both my aquamanta efxs and now round the right way. Water flows now through sponges and then through ceramic media. I assume the extra ceramic media is far far far most useful than a massive sack of carbon, based on what I've read in this thread.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Pat G said:


> So if the replacement filters I use have activated carbon in them should I empty the carbon it before I put them in the filter?


I wouldn't worry about those type of filters with the activated carbon in them, just use them as normal. I am assuming your cartridge type filters are an integral part of the replacement.


----------



## Pat G (Jan 19, 2021)

Deeda said:


> Pat G said:
> 
> 
> > So if the replacement filters I use have activated carbon in them should I empty the carbon it before I put them in the filter?
> ...


I'm using these:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I figured that was the style filter cartridge you were using. You are somewhat limited to using this style due to the operation of your filter type. There are some DIY hacks you can make to reuse these filters using other materials so you don't have to buy replacements as often. Maybe someone will respond with what they have done.

If your concern was the use of carbon, I don't think it will be a problem. I used this style filter cartridge for a few years until I change to Aquaclear model filters which don't use a cartridge or canister filters.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I have a similar cartridge in my internal fluval U4. Nothing u can do about that and I assume nor do u need to. I think the carbon that everyone is talking about here is additional carbon sponges or the additional carbon pouches in external filters. I'm not overly experienced with this and only just changed my setup based on this thread.


----------



## Pat G (Jan 19, 2021)

Deeda said:


> I figured that was the style filter cartridge you were using. You are somewhat limited to using this style due to the operation of your filter type. There are some DIY hacks you can make to reuse these filters using other materials so you don't have to buy replacements as often. Maybe someone will respond with what they have done.
> 
> If your concern was the use of carbon, I don't think it will be a problem. I used this style filter cartridge for a few years until I change to Aquaclear model filters which don't use a cartridge or canister filters.


Thanks for the response. I was able to get them on special from the Walmart website and paid about $1.50 per filter. I replace them every 2 weeks. I've been using the Penguin filters for years due to there low cost. I have looked into the Aquaclear filters and I like what I see. The only drawback is that they are more than twice the cost of my Penguin filter.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Pat G said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > I figured that was the style filter cartridge you were using. You are somewhat limited to using this style due to the operation of your filter type. There are some DIY hacks you can make to reuse these filters using other materials so you don't have to buy replacements as often. Maybe someone will respond with what they have done.
> ...


I used to use them in an emperor 400. when the Blue floss got dirty and clogged I would clean them under the tap or blast them with a hose and re use them until they were practically falling apart. I also pulled all the carbon out when I washed them out the first time by slitting along the edge and then wrapping an elastic around the cartridge.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Pat G said:


> Thanks for the response. I was able to get them on special from the Walmart website and paid about $1.50 per filter. I replace them every 2 weeks. I've been using the Penguin filters for years due to there low cost. I have looked into the Aquaclear filters and I like what I see. The only drawback is that they are more than twice the cost of my Penguin filter.


Every time you change those filters you are throwing all your good bacteria down the drain and could be causing an ammonia spike or cloudy water. You can turbo charge your filter by removing everything inside and replacing with https://aquariumscience.org/index.php/7-2-8-pot-scrubbers/simple plastic pot scrubbies that you will never have to change. Will only need a slight swish in water every 6+ months to clean. You never want to thoroughly clean https://aquariumscience.org/index.php/6-8-thorough-cleaning/your media at any time.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

This info may help....

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... icks_i.php

I believe the Penguin filter is actually one of those listed, and those recommendations he provided may help you to get the most out of your filter system.


----------

